# Cages for sale



## George24 (Feb 25, 2018)

Mouse size lab breeding cages. Cage lids are Stainless steal and will hold several days worth of food and a water bottle. The bases are made from high strengh plastics designed to withstand regular autoclaving at extreme temperatures.

All sold in good solid condition.

Suitable for large scale mouse breeding.

Available with lab water bottles £1 each.

Collection from newark or may deliver for large orders. message for delivery costs.

Small cages 12.5 cm wide x 28.5 cm long x 11 cm high, internal size.

Medium cages 17 cm wide x 31 cm long x 17 cm high, internal size.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332569453800 ... 1558.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332568828223 ... 1558.l2649


----------

